# 3.14159265... BettaBoy11's Journal



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

So my first journal didn't work out... Here is try 2. My first journal was called 'First Fish Journal' if you want to read it.
So, though my family has other fish, I personally only own 1: My Marble Pi.
I've had Pi since May (2015)

PART 1: Our Fish Stores
Here, we only have a few nearby pet stores:
Pets Unlimited (let the betta fish's water in the cup get brown... NO JOKE!!! It's terrible.)

Local Pet Store 1 (Not bad, they carry rarer kinds of fish like EEs and PKs. I have spotted some dead ones, however. They only carry 10-15 bettas)

Local Fish Store 2 (I know for a fact that they don't use water conditioner, but 
somehow their fish manage to survive.) 

Petsmart: Well, in their bigger non-betta tanks, there are about 10-20 dead fish in them total. They STACK their betta cups, and most of them are sickly, but you only occasionally see dead bettas. Pi's story starts at this store.)

PART 2: Pi's Purchase
So, Petsmart got their new shipment of bettas in. We went to the store, and looked at the bettas. I was looking at crowntails, and I saw a cute little girl fish, and lots more. I also saw what I thought was a spotted dalmation (later, I learned that he was a marble, not dalmation.) None spoke to me. I took pictures, and moved on... The next day I came back for the 'dalmation' (again, he's actually a marble.) I bought him. His tank wasn't set up, so we planned on keeping him in his cup overnight. Then I noticed he was sluggish and possibly had some 'cuts' on his back. So we moved him into a slightly larger bowl, with clean, conditioned water. The next day he was still sluggish, but slightly better. He was probably sluggish because his unheated temporary bowl was 72°F. 
So, we set up his 3.5 gallon, heated, cycled tank, and put him in. He became more active and happier almost immediately. 
Overtime we got him a moss ball, and other toys. When we went away from home for a week a while ago , he bit his fins a little, but is letting them regrow.
Recently he even built a bubble nest! It was destroyed by today's WC, unfortunately.

PART 3: The transformation
Pi is an extreme marble. This is a picture of him when we got him:


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

This is when he started to marble...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Partway through...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

A little later...


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

And his current colouring (he may even be a little more red now.)


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Bubble Nest!!!*

Pi built a nice big bubble nest! Yay!!!


----------

